
Show HN: Online Notepad for Developer - kelvinko
https://get.stashany.com
======
kelvinko
There are tons of note taking solution, why another one?

For me, I like to take quick note in text editor (Atom currently). Plain text
work great for me, but it just work in local and cannot access on mobile.

So I make this which aim at:

Main:

1\. Resemble text editor experience but with note management.

2\. Online, can access anywhere

Secondary:

1\. Sometimes, i would like to have better formatting (with WYSIWYG markdown)

2\. Syntax highlight and auto indent for easily reviewing debug log and code
snippet

Maybe it is just niche habit, but I would love to hear you guys feedbacks

------
Ancient
If this is open source, any chance we can package this with a Dockerfile
and/or an image on Dockerhub? (i'd be happy to help with this)

------
ToFab123
looks cool, but could not try it as I have no Google account. In my case
Microsoft account/azure ad/openid are the options or maybe better: No account
needed for trails. Good luck!

~~~
kelvinko
Thanks for the suggestion. Sorry that currently, it just supports Google sign-
in. But definitely I hope I can make it support more sign-in type in future
and as you said, ideally, with a no account trail :)

~~~
aaronedam
If it is an open source project, I would like contribute to it.

------
kinduff
Nice product! Would love to see a gist integration.

~~~
kelvinko
Good idea!~ will add it to the dev road map~

